# 2020 Holiday Gift Guide



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

I haven't done this in a while but since this nasty Chinese bug insists on sticking around, I figured online shopping might be necessary this year for many of us.
So here is your official SS Holiday gift guide.

First and foremost, for the man I love:

Built In The Fifties Original And Unrestored T Shirt – America Birthday T-Shirt


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

I will post more as I come across them. Please feel free to add gift ideas, everyone.
For @Ranger Psych specifically:

Amazon.com: Best Funny Coffee Mug Sorry No Hablo Fucktardo Sarcastic Novelty Cup Joke For Men Women Office Work Adult Humor Employee Boss Coworkers: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

Something for your next Kumbaya session disguised as social distancing.

Amazon.com: Watermelonheads Another Zoom Meeting That Should Have Been an Email, 11oz Funny Coffee Mug, Tea Cup With Sayings, Quarantine Survivor Gift for Home Office Remote Workers Husband Wife Coworkers: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> Something for your next Kumbaya session disguised as social distancing.
> View attachment 36048
> Amazon.com: Watermelonheads Another Zoom Meeting That Should Have Been an Email, 11oz Funny Coffee Mug, Tea Cup With Sayings, Quarantine Survivor Gift for Home Office Remote Workers Husband Wife Coworkers: Kitchen & Dining


Buying this.


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

https://smile.amazon.com/Personaliz...gifts+for+military+men&qid=1601688361&sr=8-64


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

Made in the USA. (Cuz as @AWP says, "Fuck Pakistan!")
Jefferies Socks Mens Military Blister Guard Mohair Wool Combat Boot Crew Socks 3 Pair Pack​
Jefferies Socks Mens Military Blister Guard Mohair Wool Combat Boot Crew Socks 3 Pair Pack (Sock:10-13/Shoe:9-12, Coyote Brown) at Amazon Men’s Clothing store


----------



## Dame (Oct 2, 2020)

Improvised and otherwise. Cuz' Rona:


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a version of this on my desk.

A-dub's Perfect Coffee Mug


----------



## medicchick (Oct 3, 2020)

Fitting for @racing_kitty 


Amazon.com: I'm a Ray of Sarcastic Sunshine Everyday 11oz Funny Coffee Mug Sarcastic Novelty Cup Joke For Men Women Office Work Adult Humor Employee Boss Coworkers: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## medicchick (Oct 3, 2020)

I have coworkers I could use this around.

Amazon.com: Wampumtuk Hey There Train Wreck, This Isn't Your Station 11 Ounces Funny Coffee Mug: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Andoni (Oct 3, 2020)

medicchick said:


> I have coworkers I could use this around.View attachment 36058



I might get this for my 11 year old. 😂


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2020)

For the spouse who can never remember all this shit.
NATO Alphabet, Morse Code Poster​
Military Decor Phonetic Alphabet Morse Code Poster Morse Code | Etsy


----------



## Dame (Oct 3, 2020)

Colt Decanter for @ThunderHorse and his bourbon collection.

Military Gift Barware DECANTER for vodka whiskey brandy | Etsy


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 3, 2020)

Dame said:


> Colt Decanter for @ThunderHorse and his bourbon collection.
> View attachment 36062
> Military Gift Barware DECANTER for vodka whiskey brandy | Etsy


That's cool!


----------



## Dame (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Dame (Nov 13, 2020)

Many thanks to the USMC for this great idea!


----------



## Dame (Nov 13, 2020)

And from a USMC turned Ranger/SF friend:


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 13, 2020)

Dame said:


> And from a USMC turned Ranger/SF friend:


No Ranger in the boy...just USMC Force Recon and SF Warrant...


----------



## Dame (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> No Ranger in the boy...just USMC Force Recon and SF Warrant...


Yeah, whatever. He's getting the bag of dicks.


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 13, 2020)

Dame said:


> For the spouse who can never remember all this shit.
> NATO Alphabet, Morse Code Poster​View attachment 36060
> Military Decor Phonetic Alphabet Morse Code Poster Morse Code | Etsy


Kicking it old school...if you can find one...


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2020)

Almost over, but still... 

Yanekop Womens Wine Noun Crewneck Sweatshirt 2020 Long Sleeve Casual Pullover Tops Shirt(Black, L) at Amazon Women’s Clothing store


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 14, 2020)

I didn't see this yet but if it is, many apologies!!!!!



Star Wars: Baby Yoda Christmas Sweater - Merchoid


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I didn't see this yet but if it is, many apologies!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 36880
> 
> Star Wars: Baby Yoda Christmas Sweater - Merchoid


 Bought it for myself! 


This is the way.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2020)

Inkfidel - PARATROOPER POP TOP™ - Bottle Opener Made From Parachute Static Line Snap Hook


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2020)

Amazon.com: GreatGadgets Classic Beer Holster, Leather, Espresso Brown: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2020)

Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Dame (Nov 15, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 36885


But does it fit under the Keurig?

Also, that bottle opener may have to find a home here or there.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 15, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/KA-BAR-9907-...6EDW9VD3YSQ&psc=1&refRID=5XXQ87Y0M6EDW9VD3YSQ


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 36885


Alright...I can finally afford a Battle Mug...


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 15, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 36885


I burst out laughing at the last photo


----------



## Dame (Nov 18, 2020)

For anyone who might enjoy one of these (without my arms *cough*), they are available on Etsy for a very reasonable price.
Special Forces Shot GlassPersonalized Shot GlassMilitary | Etsy


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2020)

Dame said:


> For anyone who might enjoy one of these (without my arms *cough*), they are available on Etsy for a very reasonable price.
> Special Forces Shot GlassPersonalized Shot GlassMilitary | Etsy
> View attachment 36952


I've the double crest version, a few of them...  enough to pour shots for table 19, well, both table 19's.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Inkfidel - PARATROOPER POP TOP™ - Bottle Opener Made From Parachute Static Line Snap HookView attachment 36883



That’s perfect.  Even has a clip so you can put it on your belt loop when you’re done opening beers.


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dame said:


> But does it fit under the Keurig?


It will not fit under your new Keurig...according to the specs, it's 9.69" tall, whereas your Keurig has room (barely) for an 8" tall vessel...you may have to resort to the older model that will accommodate a carafe...


----------



## Dame (Nov 21, 2020)

ROFLMMFAO!
This one is for the ladies.
Malicious Women Candle Co - All I Do is Win, Cedar Bourbon Infused with The Tears of My Opponents, All-Natural Soy Candle, 9 oz​


----------



## Brill (Nov 21, 2020)

Dame said:


> ROFLMMFAO!
> This one is for the ladies.
> Malicious Women Candle Co - All I Do is Win, Cedar Bourbon Infused with The Tears of My Opponents, All-Natural Soy Candle, 9 oz​View attachment 37023



Dear HR,

I feel as if we’ve gotten off to a rough start. In the spirt of holiday season, I’d like to send you a heartfelt gift as an “olive branch” and hope we will have an improved 2021.

Warmest regards,

Lindy


----------



## Dame (Nov 21, 2020)

lindy said:


> Dear HR,
> 
> I feel as if we’ve gotten off to a rough start. In the spirt of holiday season, I’d like to send you a heartfelt gift as an “olive branch” and hope we will have an improved 2021.
> 
> ...


I double dog dare you.


----------



## Dame (Nov 22, 2020)

For @lindy (and his victims in HR):
20 Pack Tactical Morale Patches with Velcro​
https://www.amazon.com/Tactical-JUS...d=1&keywords=Inkfidel&qid=1606028977&sr=8-102


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 22, 2020)

Dame said:


> For the spouse who can never remember all this shit.
> NATO Alphabet, Morse Code Poster​View attachment 36060
> Military Decor Phonetic Alphabet Morse Code Poster Morse Code | Etsy



@medicchick this needs to go prominently in the dispatch center, this able baker bullshit needs to die NOW

I'm also all about that coffee cup.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 36885




Those things look awesome.  And that one is the first I've seen that's reasonably priced.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 22, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T9S4FJ9/


----------



## medicchick (Nov 22, 2020)

Need a new thermos?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCNVK1D/


----------



## Brill (Nov 22, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Need a new thermos?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCNVK1D/
> View attachment 37044


If I took something like that into my old office, they’d call the ERT claiming that I brought in a round 30-clip magazine bullet.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Need a new thermos?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCNVK1D/
> View attachment 37044



I got one of those, super-cool looking but VERY small.


----------



## Brill (Nov 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I got one of those, super-cool looking but VERY small.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Those things look awesome.  And that one is the first I've seen that's reasonably priced.


It's a knock off but the price is right!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2020)

Teufel said:


> It's a knock off but the price is right!



I ordered one.  Going to ask my sister to put some cool graphics on the side, and I'm probably going to obnoxiously decorate it with all of the peripherals for my M4 that I picked up over the years.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> I ordered one.  Going to ask my sister to put some cool graphics on the side, and I'm probably going to obnoxiously decorate it with all of the peripherals for my M4 that I picked up over the years.



This is the gift thread, not the buy it for yourself thread. What if your SSSS was going to buy it for you?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> This is the gift thread, not the buy it for yourself thread. What if your SSSS was going to buy it for you?



Then I'll make people at work twice as jealous! ;)

That gift was outside the agreed-upon price limit and therefore ineligible.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 22, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Then I'll make people at work twice as jealous! ;)
> 
> That gift was outside the agreed-upon price limit and therefore ineligible.



Your logic seems sound. But, I still don't like it!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Your logic seems sound. But, I still don't like it!


If I get something that I already have, I usually get rid of the thing I have in favor of the new gift.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 23, 2020)

Apparently a former Marine started a denim company in 1948.  

Devil-Dog Jeans


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2020)

Mmmmmmm. Bourbon....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 24, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Amazon.com : Paintball Equipment Emerson Multifunction Alloy Cup Detachable Military Mug : Sports & Outdoors
> View attachment 36885




Got one!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2020)

That was fast!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 25, 2020)

Teufel said:


> That was fast!


Amazon for the win.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Then I'll make people at work twice as jealous! ;)
> 
> That gift was outside the agreed-upon price limit and therefore ineligible.


You really are fucking insane aren't you?  Following the price guidelines in a SSSS is like only having one potato chip. Especially if you know your victim, err... recipient...

My victim this year is gonna be SO surprised....


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2020)

Milspin F Bomb Bottle Opener/Window Breaker


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2020)

American Motorcycle Beer can chicken stand BBQ Grill or oven | Etsy


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2020)

Milspin USMC Custom Grill Grate 1/4


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2020)

Tactical unicorn horn | Etsy



Good for the cav scout in your life.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2020)

https://woobieland.com/shop/ols/products/true-gentleman-smoking-jacket


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2020)

Amazon.com


----------



## Teufel (Nov 27, 2020)

Round Brass MOS Tag with Brass beaded chain | Etsy



He will do other MOSes and sayings if you ask


----------



## Dame (Nov 28, 2020)

Teufel said:


> https://woobieland.com/shop/ols/products/true-gentleman-smoking-jacket
> 
> View attachment 37158


You know, I could definitely make these.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2020)

Teufel said:


> https://woobieland.com/shop/ols/products/true-gentleman-smoking-jacket
> 
> View attachment 37158


Ho-Lee-Shit!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2020)

Dame said:


> You know, I could definitely make these.


That would be cool. I’ve always wanted one but never pulled the trigger on one


----------



## Dame (Nov 28, 2020)

Teufel said:


> That would be cool. I’ve always wanted one but never pulled the trigger on one


Yeah, little pricey. Worth it for what they are doing, definitely. I priced the wooby on ebay for about $40 new, plus tax.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 28, 2020)

Dame said:


> Yeah, little pricey. Worth it for what they are doing, definitely. I priced the wooby on ebay for about $40 new, plus tax.


Clothing and sales or surplus stores.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2020)

Dame said:


> Yeah, little pricey. Worth it for what they are doing, definitely. I priced the wooby on ebay for about $40 new, plus tax.


I think it would take two woobies too. Could be wrong. Of course who doesn’t have a woobie!? Could carve yourself out a nice little side gig, especially if people provide the woobies for you.


----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2020)

medicchick said:


> Clothing and sales or surplus stores.


Yup, surplus ftw. Hubby steered me toward the M65 coat liner. Way cheaper cuz it's only from surplus. New old stock.



Teufel said:


> I think it would take two woobies too. Could be wrong. Of course who doesn’t have a woobie!? Could carve yourself out a nice little side gig, especially if people provide the woobies for you.


The site says for XL and up it is a two woobie minimum. Large is a toss up depending on length of smoking jacket. 
I think I'm going to order an M65 (they only come in three colors ) and experiment on @Steve1839 .


----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2020)

They have quite a few of these for different branches.
Property Protected by Special Forces Soldier U.S. Army Aluminum Metal Sign  | eBay


----------



## Dame (Nov 30, 2020)

Proof that the person your kid saw (you) really was Santa

Santa Naked Christmas Holiday Statue - HT685320                                           - Design Toscano


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 1, 2020)

Dame said:


> Proof that the person your kid saw (you) really was Santa
> View attachment 37228
> Santa Naked Christmas Holiday Statue - HT685320                                           - Design Toscano



This would be better in the 2021 gift guide. It's out of stock until March. 😈😉


----------



## Dame (Dec 1, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> This would be better in the 2021 gift guide. It's out of stock until March. 😈😉


I'm starting to notice a trend. The stuff that gets posted here sells out. I can't get that bottle opener either.
What, Shadowspear? Trendsetters?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2020)

Dame said:


> What, Shadowspear? Trendsetters?


More like “influencers” 🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 4, 2020)

x SF med said:


> I've the double crest version, a few of them...  enough to pour shots for table 19, well, both table 19's.


Damn Bro! I somehow ended up with our table’s plus 2. I don’t feel as bad now.

Svety stuck them in my sporran that’s night.


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2020)

For @AWP 
View attachment 37285
2020 LED Flickering Dumpster Fire - Christmas Ornament Gift


----------



## Dame (Dec 8, 2020)

Airborne, Ranger, Special Forces, SFAB, or JTAC "Death from Above" custom Skull.​Airborne Ranger Special Forces SFAB or JTAC Death | Etsy


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 16, 2020)

Probably NSFW in prude land. 

Pornaments | Funny, Unique and Gag Christmas Gift Ideas


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2020)

Best gift evar!  2020's Get out of Jail FREE card.



The original "I'm Vaccinated Against Corona" Pinback Button  | eBay


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2020)

Does it come with a longer trunk?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2020)

For those last minute shopper's:

Wisconsin shooter Kyle Rittenhouse's mom tried to sell 'Free Kyle' bikinis and other merch to raise money for his upcoming trial


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> For those last minute shopper's:
> 
> Wisconsin shooter Kyle Rittenhouse's mom tried to sell 'Free Kyle' bikinis and other merch to raise money for his upcoming trial


Man I hate that kid; Now I hate everyone to do with this campaign.

They actually photoshopped his shit onto black models. Unbelievable.

@BloodStripe - I’m sure these post will likely be moved to the “social justice” thread eventually.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man I hate that kid; Now I hate everyone to do with this campaign.
> 
> They actually photoshopped his shit onto black models. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...



It was sarcasm and I hope people don't actually discuss that issue here.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Man I hate that kid; Now I hate everyone to do with this campaign.
> 
> They actually photoshopped his shit onto black models. Unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Might I ask why you hate the kid? Pretty strong feelings over a kid.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 22, 2020)

I haven’t even followed what is going on. Just curious.


----------

